# Anyone else notice that Munky's using PRS 7's now?



## Decipher (Apr 14, 2008)

I remember seeing alot of pics of him rocking a plain black PRS 7 during their European tour. Now he's using them all the time?

The end of the Ibanez 7/KoRn era?


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm. Perhaps. Korn's change quite a bit and cut ties with others I wouldn't be at all surprised if Ibanez was next.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 14, 2008)

WTF is going on in this video? Who is that dude who ran up to do backup vox with the long blonde hair?

The PRS 7 looks cool. It annoys the shit out of me when people don't trim the ends of the strings at the tuners. I mean, rly?


----------



## templton89 (Apr 14, 2008)

I gues they are paying his bills now)) but I wouldn't say that it's the end of ibanez+korn era, i mean he has 2 signature models and a custom rg2228 (I might be wrong here - but I heard it's a bit different from production model)


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 14, 2008)

templton89 said:


> I gues they are paying his bills now)) but I wouldn't say that it's the end of ibanez+korn era, i mean he has 2 signature models and a custom rg2228 (I might be wrong here - but I heard it's a bit different from production model)


 
See Munky in the next sequel for Pirates of the Carribian! But seriously, if this is it for Ibanez and him we'd know but I wouldn't be surprised. I also wouldn't be supprised if he got a signature Ibanez single cut 7 string based off of that PRS 7


----------



## darren (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet. A Singlecut, too! 

(I hate it when people leave their strings all flailing around on the headstock. I'm always afraid of getting stabbed in the eye by one.)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 14, 2008)

this could be amazing, I'm no Korn fan, but how awesome would it be if the pushed PRS into doing sevens now? (not that I could afford one) or if his next ibanez sig was based off this singlecut?


----------



## Groff (Apr 14, 2008)

Aw man that's a nice guitar...

And say what you will about Korn... They look like they're having a BLAST in that video... I'd love to be up there with them.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 14, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> or if his next ibanez sig was based off this singlecut?



i can't imagine that happening - considering the legal battle involved with PRS and Gibson just for them to make that singlecut in the first place, i can't imagine PRS letting Ibanez just rip off what they've done without something of a fight


----------



## nikt (Apr 14, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> i can't imagine that happening - considering the legal battle involved with PRS and Gibson just for them to make that singlecut in the first place, i can't imagine PRS letting Ibanez just rip off what they've done without something of a fight



?? ibanez is already making back the LP shaped guitars


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 14, 2008)

The bottom one looks cool.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 14, 2008)

nikt said:


> ?? ibanez is already making back the LP shaped guitars



yeah, but nothing really high-end that's worth fighting legally. There's a million LP copies out there, but Gibson chose to pick its fights and PRS making a fancy LP copy guitar was a threat to their market.
Now if Munky went from playing a PRS of a certain make to playing an Ibanez of very similar make, that might be a personal enough of a blow to insight legal action.

I'm not saying it would DEFINITELY happen, but if he does re-vamp his ibanez sig, i don't think it'd come out looking too much like a PRS is all.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 14, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> i can't imagine that happening - considering the legal battle involved with PRS and Gibson just for them to make that singlecut in the first place, i can't imagine PRS letting Ibanez just rip off what they've done without something of a fight



based on it, not a copy of. Ibanez has a singlecut model, he could use that as a starting point.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah... in reflection. i withdraw my previous statement.

and i hope he does come out with a totally new and different ibanez sig - available in both the fixed bridge and the trem like the Apex. that would make me muy happyoso


----------



## drezdin (Apr 14, 2008)

A prs 7 string model would be sweet!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool vid. I think I see Shane Gibson in the background rocking out. That PRS is smokin'. I've always liked his Ibbys though. Kind of goes hand in hand with KoRn to me. Maybe he got turned on to PRS 7 stringers when Clint Lowery was filling in. Clint was playing some PRS 7s on tour with KoRn. Who knows, maybe that PRS was Clint's and Munky traded something with him?  I don't see Munky jumping ship with Ibanez tbh.


----------



## drezdin (Apr 14, 2008)

What is Shane Gibson playing now? 
He was playing carvins before korn.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 14, 2008)

I use to love Korn so much. They lost me a while ago though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 14, 2008)

A singlecut 7 would be awesome, that guitar looks ace too.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 14, 2008)

Out of all the singlecut makers today, I would love to have a 7 string eclipse in a bari scale. That would be hot!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 14, 2008)

that guitar REALLY needs a haircut


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 14, 2008)

drezdin said:


> What is Shane Gibson playing now?
> He was playing carvins before korn.



I'm pretty sure he still plays Carvins. But while on tour with KoRn, I've just seen him playing Ibanez guitars.


----------



## templton89 (Apr 14, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> I'm pretty sure he still plays Carvins. But while on tour with KoRn, I've just seen him playing Ibanez guitars.


 
Yep, for now he plays Ibanez

I don't know if anyone heard of JD's Solo tour dvd (Alone I Play) - on that DVD you can see Shane play 8 strig Ibanez, but when I saw JD in NYC, Shane was playing a 7 string, and I don't think it was an Ibanez...


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2008)

munky's playing nearly the exact PRS 7 i want? 

+1 to "trim strings foo' "


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 14, 2008)

Good for him. PRS are of course much higher quality guitars than Ibanez. That said I'm surprised given how loyal Ibanez has been to him over the years.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love my Ibanez but I would really prefer a PRS 7 anyday!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder if this was a Clint influence


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 14, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I wonder if this was a Clint influence



It might have been! I played a PRS custom 24 at a local store by me and I fell in love with it!!! The price just about killed me! I will own one someday


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2008)

Gibson had already sued Ibanez for their designs long ago.
Gibson has sued everyone at some point or another. 

I have much respect for PRS. I'll never own a PRS, but they are neat guitars.

I just heard a rumor that Head will be doing a reunion tour or something with Korn. All I can say about that is that I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kotex (Apr 15, 2008)

^ I heard that also.

I don't trim my strings either


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 15, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> WTF is going on in this video? Who is that dude who ran up to do backup vox with the long blonde hair?



looks like jeff loomis with a few new tats

seriously i dont mind the look of the prs 7,but i really like munkys ibanez axes


----------



## deguello666 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd hate to think of how much even a basic PRS 7 would cost....I dont think i've earned enough money in my working career to cover it lol...but still DAMN sweet


----------



## amonb (Apr 15, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


> I wonder if this was a Clint influence



That was my immediate reaction.. you can almost imagine how that one played out... I mean Munky was prob playing LACS but I wonder how they would compare to a PRS made specifically for him (if they have indeed done that)...


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 15, 2008)

I say well done to him. Who knows, he might have just felt like a change. And who could blame him? Guitars don't begin and end with Ibanez. So I think it's nice to see something different paraded around for a change. 

It looks sick too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2008)

That's exactly what I would order if PRS made a singlecut 7 that didn't cost $10K!  It would be neat if PRS finally took the plunge and made some non-Private Stock 7-string guitars and perhaps even kept the price tag under $2K but I doubt it unless they do an SE maybe.


----------



## drjenkins (Apr 15, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> That's exactly what I would order if PRS made a singlecut 7 that didn't cost $10K!  It would be neat if PRS finally took the plunge and made some non-Private Stock 7-string guitars and perhaps even kept the price tag under $2K but I doubt it unless they do an SE maybe.



And if they did do an SE, there are a ton of other 7's in that price range that would probably blow it away.

That being said, I'd love a 7 string PRS!! All the PRSi that I've owned have just been killer guitars. But I'm pretty sure unless you waved some serious coin at them, they wouldn't even think of making one, which sucks. We can dream though.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2008)

Isn't that dude a keyboard player?


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would make naked man-love to that singlecut PRS 7 despite my Ibanez fettishes. That would be the one guitar besides the custom ESP Kami 7 (havent gotten that one yet) that might actually break me out of my Ibanez trend.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope Munky moves to PRS, even if they do a SE 7 string I'll buy it as long as it's in good taste. that blond dude looks like jeff loomis on crack.


----------



## Pablo (Apr 15, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> I hope Munky moves to PRS, even if they do a SE 7 string I'll buy it as long as it's in good taste. that blond dude looks like jeff loomis on crack.


Exactly! A PRS SE7 would see my money, as most other bases are (or will be) covered, before it would come out.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 15, 2008)

darren said:


> (I hate it when people leave their strings all flailing around on the headstock. I'm always afraid of getting stabbed in the eye by one.)



Same here. I got paranoia about it.



Justin Bailey said:


> this could be amazing, I'm no Korn fan, but how awesome would it be if the pushed PRS into doing sevens now? (not that I could afford one) or if his next ibanez sig was based off this singlecut?



I was played PRS Private Stock 7 string. That was........I con't describe it on english...100 times more than awesome.



zimbloth said:


> Good for him. PRS are of course much higher quality guitars than Ibanez. That said I'm surprised given how loyal Ibanez has been to him over the years.



Tr00.....BUT!!! Endorsers as Korn don't play serial guitars. They play LACS. I doubt that LACS is lower than PRS


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2008)

Weird how he's playing PRS, maybe it was just for that tour -wasn't Clint Lowery playing with them on that tour? 



darren said:


> (I hate it when people leave their strings all flailing around on the headstock. I'm always afraid of getting stabbed in the eye by one.)


 Me too.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Weird how he's playing PRS, maybe it was just for that tour -wasn't Clint Lowery playing with them on that tour?



Nope, Clint Lowery was on a previous tour, this is the current tour with Shane. I'm betting the PRS 7-strings were actually built for Korn rather than Clint himself, so Munky got to keep them when Clint went back to Sevendust. Just a guess. 

That or Munky bought them from Clint, or got his own from PRS.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 15, 2008)

let´s just think about how he got into ibanez:

he loved tuning his guitars low, and heard about Vai getting a 7 string, the Universe. he was a huge Vai fan, but didn´t hear the 7th string being used as he´d ecpected...

he got one and tuned it down as low as he could without getting mud, ending up on A. 

when they got signed, they made a deal with Ibanez, and they helped front the 7 string guitar.

but in truth he´s actually been a vintage guitar-fan. he´s always loved vintage gibsons and stuff, and he even thought the Blaze was too hot, so he used the blaze neck pickup in the bridge until they had the PAF 7 custom made... and that speaks volumes as well.

he´s used old gibsons in some of the songs, and he´s used a vintage SG with p90´s tuned to A, without the bottom string on stage before...

so honestly m not surprised that he thought about things and realized he´s not that much of an ibanez kind of guy. maybe he´ll drop Ibanez and go over to PRS sometime in the near future?



eleven59 said:


> Nope, Clint Lowery was on a previous tour, this is the current tour with Shane. I'm betting the PRS 7-strings were actually built for Korn rather than Clint himself, so Munky got to keep them when Clint went back to Sevendust. Just a guess.
> 
> That or Munky bought them from Clint, or got his own from PRS.



i actually remember hearing about PRS making Munky a custom 7 string, as someone who had visited a PRS workshop saw it being made (he knew a guy over there).

so i´d guess it´s made for munky


----------



## halsinden (Apr 15, 2008)

templton89 said:


>




that is a _lovely_ jacket though.



what? it is.

H


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 15, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that is a _lovely_ jacket though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it is, ive got one a bit like that only mine is cooler, now if only i had that guitar too


----------



## kristallin (Apr 15, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that is a _lovely_ jacket though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool jacket, in fact. I'd like one myself.

And the guitar's not half bad, either.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 15, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that is a _lovely_ jacket though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. 

I'd wear it.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Good for him. PRS are of course much higher quality guitars than Ibanez. That said I'm surprised given how loyal Ibanez has been to him over the years.



Munky doesn't play Ibanez guitars though. 

He plays custom handmade guitars with an Ibanez decal.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 15, 2008)

It's really nice that PRS. He changed from Mesa to Diezel, Ibanez to PRS. He's getting a really nice rig.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 15, 2008)

I like Ibanez a lot and all... And i'm no PRS fan. But imho, this PRS kills pretty much any Ibanez he has. Sorry.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 15, 2008)

Could we please get back to Munky's jacket? 

Thanks...


----------



## GazPots (Apr 15, 2008)

Flamed Trans Black 
Double buckers
Chrome hardware
Birds
Low B
les paul layout



This has all the shit id want from a prs 7 string. 



One day...........................




................If i rob a bank.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shane, care to enlighten us?


----------



## templton89 (Apr 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Could we please get back to Munky's jacket?
> 
> Thanks...


 
my granpa has a few jackets just like this one, as vintage as it gets - from like 50s or 60s..idk maybe even 40s ... too bad he lives in Belarus, otherwise i'd sell a few heh


----------



## GazPots (Apr 16, 2008)

Better pics!











Mmmmmmmm looks fuckin great. 


Gaz


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 16, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Mmmmmmmm looks fuckin great.
> 
> 
> Gaz



youre right, its a great jacket


----------



## digitalpig (Apr 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> youre right, its a great jacket



Yeah! Btw, did someone notice that guitar in front of it? Isn't bad either, I think. 


But I like this one more (no, not the jacket...):






Custom made sparkling red 8string RG with Floyd Rose !!

More great pics of it can be seen here. I love it.


----------



## B36arin (Apr 16, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Gibson had already sued Ibanez for their designs long ago.
> Gibson has sued everyone at some point or another.



They even sued Guitar Hero...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 16, 2008)

That thing really does look fantastic, he just needs to lose the weirdass eye makup


----------



## dnoel86 (Mar 26, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Out of all the singlecut makers today, I would love to have a 7 string eclipse in a bari scale. That would be hot!



Win.


----------



## Neil (Mar 26, 2009)

^ You bumped a year old thread for that?


----------



## plyta (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to be a total dick, but who actually cares what guitar is he playn' at the moment?

Be compassionate to my ass and please just discuss


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 26, 2009)

If i see him playing a PRS 7 string then well i care.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2009)

Worst bump ever.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 26, 2009)

The bumper here deserves a huge ban.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 26, 2009)

FUCK PRS!!!!! if someone ditches Ibanez for PRS theyre either getting old or theyre trendy bitches.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 26, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> FUCK PRS!!!!! if someone ditches Ibanez for PRS theyre either getting old or theyre trendy bitches.



Im gonna try and act like i didnt just read that


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 26, 2009)

Prs are trendy? Shit..I will take 3.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 26, 2009)

Korn is hardly Korn anymore so what difference would it make if he didn't use Ibanez anymore?

Sure, Munky turned Head to 7's, but the original drummer, and one guitarist of Korn are both gone. I always like head better, and ever since he left, we all know who made Korn's sound that is now dead and gone. 

Korn Self titled=win.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 26, 2009)

you gotta admit, a few years ago just about everybody that was selling some gear was "saving for a PRS" and every damn lame ass band was playing (and posing with) them. theyre quality guitars but i need more than nice tops and pretty birdies. i consider PRS and gibson the cadillac of guitars and Ibanez the Lambo.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 26, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> you gotta admit, a few years ago just about everybody that was selling some gear was "saving for a PRS" and every damn lame ass band was playing (and posing with) them. theyre quality guitars but i need more than nice tops and pretty birdies. i consider PRS and gibson the cadillac of guitars and Ibanez the Lambo.




prs are fine instruments. a bit traditional, but not everyone wants to play a sharp pointy guitar.
your post has put sand in my vagina! I'm making a pearl


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 26, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> you gotta admit, a few years ago just about everybody that was selling some gear was "saving for a PRS" and every damn lame ass band was playing (and posing with) them. theyre quality guitars but i need more than nice tops and pretty birdies. i consider PRS and gibson the cadillac of guitars and Ibanez the Lambo.



Im a Ibanez diehard all the way but for someone to say Ibanez is the "lambo" compared to the "cadillac" PRS, that is pretty far fetched. Ive owned PRS and own top of the line Ibanez J Custom stuff and yeah PRS is superior by far. Maybe bands use PRS because they look and sound phenominal


----------



## Harry (Mar 27, 2009)

As much as I don't like the feel of a PRS with the 10 inch fingerboard radius, man, I'd still virtually kill to get a double cut PRS 7 string with the neck specs of my choice.
Just great, high quality instruments.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 27, 2009)

zackkynapalm said:


> Korn is hardly Korn anymore so what difference would it make if he didn't use Ibanez anymore?
> 
> Sure, Munky turned Head to 7's, but the original drummer, and one guitarist of Korn are both gone. I always like head better, and ever since he left, we all know who made Korn's sound that is now dead and gone.
> 
> Korn Self titled=win.



ehh.. heads new cd is just as terrible IMO.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeez - can we stop bumping old threads


----------

